# Stuff for Nationals



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

_Just wanted to show some of the items I got for Cozette for Nationals. __I apologize for the graininess of some of the pictures-- for some reason the flash didn't always go off and I didn't notice until I uploaded them this morning. _

_Look at the pretty harness Mommy bought me for Nationals (detail on bottom left). She got the matching leash too!:_
_







_

_And matching bows:_
_







_

_Side view:_
_







_

_Front view: _
_







_

_New traveling sleeper crate collapsed:_
_







_

_Inside the crate:_
_







_

_Better detail- daytime pic:_









I ordered the same harness, leash and bows for Pippa in lavender, but they haven't come yet.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Cozette, you look so pretty in your new harness and bows and I love the new crate. Can't wait to see pippa in lavender. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

She looks so beautiful in the harness and matching bows. :wub::wub: But where did you get that travel sleeper crate? It's adorable and so handy to have!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Adorable! I can't wait to see her in all her new finerary.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I love the new crate! It weighs less than 2 pounds and folds to a really flat dimension. The sides are made of some kind of firm foam, which is why it is so light. The top and bottom zip off for cleaning and to store the crate flat. Cozette loves it too, and the fact it is so light will help keep my luggage from being overweight.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Cozette, I can't wait to meet you! You are just so darling!!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

socalyte said:


> I love the new crate! It weighs less than 2 pounds and folds to a really flat dimension. The sides are made of some kind of firm foam, which is why it is so light. The top and bottom zip off for cleaning and to store the crate flat. Cozette loves it too, and the fact it is so light will help keep my luggage from being overweight.


*Where did you get the crate? it would be perfect on the truck if I needed to crate her for some reason...*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Can I have a turn at carrying her around and pretending she is mine? Is that a Susan Lanci harness?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Cozette is sooooo cute! I just love her AND love her name (it was one of the ones I was considering when picking Emma's name). The Susan Lanci harness is so pretty...can't wait until Emma gets to her adult size and I can start buying nice things for her!

Looking forward to seeing you and Cozette again!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, she is going to shine!!! So cute!!! I love the sleeper/crate. Where did you get it?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Cozette looks so adorable in all her Susan Lanci designs! I've seen that crate here at our local PetSense store and almost bought it a while back. I did not realize it was collapsible. How great is that for travel?!!! You are all set to go!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Too darn cute!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> She looks so beautiful in the harness and matching bows. :wub::wub: But where did you get that travel sleeper crate? It's adorable and so handy to have!!





nwyant1946 said:


> *Where did you get the crate? it would be perfect on the truck if I needed to crate her for some reason...*


I got it from Amazon: Amazon.com: Petmate Curvations Luxury Pet Carrier, Small, Pink: Pet Supplies



Sylie said:


> Can I have a turn at carrying her around and pretending she is mine? Is that a Susan Lanci harness?


Yes, it is a Susan Lanci harness. I've been wanting one for my girls for forever, and finally decided to buy them. And yes, if you can manage to catch my little Energizer Bunny (tm Lacie's Mom), you're welcome to carry he around!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cozette -- you look so cute in your new SL harness and bows. And I love, Love, LOVE the new carrier.

Jackie -- were did you get the adorable carrier? What brand?

Of course that only a couple of the items for Nationals. I hate to think of everything that I'm taking and only for 1 small fluff. LOL


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

She looks ready to have some fun in Orlando!!!! Super cute  getting excited for nationals!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful Little Girl and so well dressed
Looking forward to meeting her in Orlando
Jackie Martine


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Cozette, you are going to be the bell of the ball! You look adorable just being naked, and pink really suits you! Pippa will also rival you in lavender.
Kitzel & Lisel send puppy loves and wish they could see you again one day! We all fell in love w/you, your sissy, your mom & auntie Mary!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Adorable, see you both soon.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Cozette you look super cute in all of your new "bling". I wish I could go to Nationals. It looks like you all are going to have so much fun. Unfortunately, boss man said no one can take any vacation from April through June because of a big project we "may" have.:smmadder:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Jackie, she looks absolutely adorable in her new duds. I love the little flowers in her hair. She reminds me so much of my Gigi and you just can't get cuter than that.

Looking forward to seeing you and Cozette at Nationals.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I believe I saw those collapsible crates at the petsmart too. I thought about getting one, but wondered with my chewer if she would be busted out if I left her in it for very long.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone else who has the Susan Lanci, is it worth the price, thinking the ones with the little alligators would be a cute addition to Izzys birthday presents. I love the step in harnesses like the puppia, how do these stand up to those?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Cozette is such a doll. I'm in love with her. I love her harness. So pretty!!

You have to post more pics of her and Pippa in their matching harnesses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Cozette is such a doll. I'm in love with her. I love her harness. So pretty!! You have to post more pics of her and Pippa in their matching harnesses.


I'll for sure do that! I'm excited to have them both so stylish, LOL. Cozette gets so excited when I put hers on because she LOVES walks and going bye-bye with Mommy!

Sandi, I wish you could go to Nationals this year too! I'm going to miss not seeing you, Dwight and your two fluffs! Kiesel is such an adorable little charmer, and Liesl has the funnest, most entertaining personality! Maybe next year?

Christy, I think the harness is worth the price, and they do have the step-in type too.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh good heavens I spelled Kitzel's name wrong- blame my post concussion syndrome, LOL. My poor brain still is pretty foggy at times!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Oh good heavens I spelled Kitzel's name wrong- blame my post concussion syndrome, LOL. My poor brain still is pretty foggy at times!


When i was reading the post i figured you were combining the names...my son combines the names of our furkids so i was thinking 'Hey another person that combines the names'! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just now seeing this, Jackie...Cozette looks stunningly adorable...:wub: and I just love the carrier!:chili: I hope you gals have a great time!!! Really enjoyed seeing all the great pics..


----------

